# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Dinero

## jesus_cheng

hola todos, una pregunta, como los magos profesionales que hacen magia de close-up (magia de cerca) puede ganar dinero con ese trabajo ya que es magia de close up quien le va pagar por eso?, esta bien que haga magia de salon o escenario ya que lo hace en un escenario y todo el mundo lo puede ver bien y el mago puede cobrarlos o pueden contratar al mago (creo), pero como un mago que hac close puede obtener dinero??.  se que me van a decir: "la magia no es todo dinero..." o algo asi  :roll:  den sus opiniones por favor :D

----------


## letang

Cada mago tiene su "escenario" y el escenario del mago de close-up son las mesas de los clientes.

El mago de close-up también trabaja contratado por el local donde actúe, y obviamente el local tiene que estar distribuído como un bar, pub o restaurante, con mesitas donde se sienta la gente. El mago va paseándose por las mesas del pub o restaurante y haciendo magia por las mesas.

Va haciendo una sesión de unos 10 minutos por cada mesa y pasando de una a otra.

----------


## BITTOR

Hola Jesus_cheng,claro que se puede ganar dinero haciendo magia de close up,por ejemplo en un restaurante yendo de mesa en mesa(a ti te contrata el restaurante),o en un evento en el que van un par de magos haciendoles juegos a la gente mientras se promociona un producto determinado(por ejemplo:se promocionan barcos de recreo y van los magos haciendoles juegos a la gente con cuerdas y al final consiguiendo un nudo marinero que se queda el futuro cliente de recuerdo con la tarjeta),o en la calle de relaciones publicas de una sala de fiestas que se este promocionando mientras haces magia a la gente que pasa y les das unas invitaciones,y de mil maneras mas amigo Jesus_cheng.

----------


## Marco Antonio

No solo eso... Fiestas de empresa, etc... hay maneras

----------


## Miguel S.

yo creo qu ees el locla el qu econtrata al mago

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Amigo Jesús, la mayoría de los magos profesionales que conozco trabajan en magia de escenario, pero también la magia de cerca, ya que muchos locales, como restaurantes, cafeterías, Pub. incluso discotecas les va mas este tipo de espectáculo de ir haciendo trucos en las narices de los clientes y estos que dan mas alucinados por esto mismo y es una gran publicidad para el local.
Y un mago que quiere vivir de la magia no puede decir que solo trabaja en escenario y despreciar estos trabajos ( a no ser que seas una estrella de la magia súper conocida y tengas un gran cache, que de esos solo hay unos cuantos ) pero profesionales solo de magia de cerca también hay , menos pero haberlos hailos .

----------


## Mc_MAGIC

yo hago magia de escena, pero muchas veces te ofrecen hacer magia de cerca, la gente le gusta mucho que le hagas magia delante de sus narices.
 :D  :D 
si se gana dinero tambien con el close-up.

saludos magicos a todos  ya te digo.

----------


## Asdetrebol

Oye si eres bueno claro q se saca dinero, hay un tal juan tamariz q lleva toda la vida haciendo magia de cerca sobretodo y creo q no le va mal, hasta llega a fin de mes, algunos meses...

----------


## Raistlin

Yo creo que ya te han contestado casi todos... es que es eso mismamente en una terraza puedes hacer close up perfectamente te vas por las mesitas y realizas tus trucos o mismamente en un escenario se pueden realizar muchos juegos de close up o quien no ha visto el siempre 6 de Tamariz...cartas y es un juego de escenario impresionante hechandole mucha imaginacion puedes encontrar efectos impresionantes.

----------


## ulises

En Houdini, en Madrid, aparte de la magia de escenario, tienen distintas salas, algunas de ellas preparadas para hacer magia de cerca, con una capacidad bastante grande, don de la disposición de las sillas, a distintas alturas permiten ver perfectamente la mesa del mago.
Yo he visto actuar aquí a Pablo Segóbriga haciendo clos-up, y to do el público quedó encantado.
Pero lo cierto, como luego él mismo me comentó en una amigable charla tras la actuación, es que es mucho mas dificil trabajar y ganar dinero en close-up que en magia de escenario o de salón.

----------

